# There is quite a demand gun racks for gun shows



## Texas Traveler (Mar 9, 2010)

There is a large market out there for gun show gun racks, the few small builders out there is swamped with work.

The racks are made out of planed oak lumber, with different color outdoor carpet on the base

Up to 3 weeks backlog on just a folding sawhorse type that would hold 18 to twenty long guns.

I plan on setting up again here in local shows just selling antique rifles & have run into problems getting what I need .

The builders sell in the gun digest & shotgun news.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Mar 9, 2010)

Got any pictures of what your talking about. I'd like to see what it looks like.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Mar 10, 2010)

lumberjackchef said:


> Got any pictures of what your talking about. I'd like to see what it looks like.


 I am looking for more pictures but here is a start.
http://www.armsvault.com/productreviews_0013_campbell_magneticrotarygunrack_apr08.asp


----------



## Texas Traveler (Mar 10, 2010)

The web address I posted about this type has their website.

But there are more simpler designs out there & less expensive.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is another website their prices run a $100.00 for what I need.

http://www.gunstands.com/rifle.htm

It would make a good home business.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Mar 10, 2010)

The gun shows here are being bothered by theft, at least one pistol disapears during a show.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Mar 10, 2010)

Texas Traveler said:


> The gun shows here are being bothered by theft, at least one pistol disapears during a show.



The last show I was at all the pistols were cabled together at each exhibitor's booth.


----------



## huskyhank (Mar 10, 2010)

Texas Traveler said:


> Here is another website their prices run a $100.00 for what I need.
> 
> http://www.gunstands.com/rifle.htm
> 
> It would make a good home business.



Who the heck would bother making that for $100?
I'm sure the guy is covered up at that price.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Mar 11, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> Who the heck would bother making that for $100?
> I'm sure the guy is covered up at that price.


 Some one that is hungry


----------

